# What Kind Of Dish Soap Do You Use While Camping?



## merlotman

Just a simple question. What kind of dish soap do you use when camping? Are some more environmentally friendly than others yet still do a good job? We have been using Dawn but it seems to generate a lot of "foam" when dumping the grey water.


----------



## HootBob

We used Dawn or Joy which ever has the best price.
As for environmentally friendly what do you use at home.
There shouldn't be any difference just because of more foam.
Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

We almost always use full hookups, and when no sewer is available, we still dump at a dump station, so we use what ever we use at home.

Tim


----------



## Roloaddict

Kind vs amount. Don't think the brand matters as much as the amount. Also, I found that using a sponge vs a rag (like a handi wipe) makes more suds in the sink.

DH said he doesn't notice the foam/suds when dumping the grey tank because he isn't looking. "If you don't look you have a better chance of not getting a face full"








H.


----------



## summergames84

We use Dawn - a little goes a long way!


----------



## Drifter

Dish soap? What do you use dish soap for? At home I use it for dishes. Do you use dishes when camping? Maybe I should get some of those. What do you do with them?

drifter


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

Exactly! We try to avoid doing dishes as much as possible while camping. We do them once a day. We often use paper plates, too.

Randy


----------



## Y-Guy

Maybe I'm using the wrong dish soap but every type I try seems to dissolve the paper plates the same as the others. Speaking of dish soap, has anyone found where they put the dang dishwasher in the campers!

In all seriousness we just use any old dish soap, you can probably buy some true environmental friendly soap but Dawn seems to work about the best.


----------



## merlotman

Thanks to all for the responses. I am mounting a campaign to get the DW to use more paper plates. My rational is that when dry camping we need to conserve our on-board water. Ever tried to light a campfire with Corelle?


----------



## BigBadBrain

Mr. Bubble!









Oh, wait, you said dishes! shy Sorry. We use the yellow stuff in the squeeze bottle.


----------

